# Avoid tolls road from Wash DC to Newport, RI?



## Jwerking

Driving from DC to RI - the most direct route is I-95 which includes tolls for Delaware Mem Bridge and NJ Turnpike and probably others.   Does anyone know about what the tolls would be for driving this route?

If I want to avoid the tolls, can someone suggest a good routing?  

When we drove from DC to Milwaukee last summer - the GPS took us on toll roads the entire way and racked up to about $60+ - ouch.  Don't know if it even saved us much time - as there are a multiple other interstates that we could have used - which we did on the return trip.


----------



## silverfox82

Actually I-95 does not go over the Delaware bridge or run on the NJ Turnpike but if there is a "free" route it will cost you in time. I have an EZ Pass, it's less painful that way.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Let me see --- you are travelling on the EAST COAST in the MOST congested part of the USA --- trying to NOT pay tolls.  :hysterical: Sorry, to us that live HERE, that is funny! Esp since you posted this on the START of the summer vacationing season of going to the beach (or shore).

You will be going THRU Washington, DC, Wilmington/Philadelphia to NYC corridor and then the Metro 3 state NYC area .... you best PLAN what part of the day (night is preferred) you will be attempting this feat. I would suggest 10PM from Richmond, VA up I-95 - should put you on the northbound traffic out of NYC at 6AM.

Second best plan of attack if you chose to avoid SOME of the I-95 traffic, is Route 301 thru Annapolis, MD over the fun-filled Bay Bridge (yes, a toll bridge $5) to the Delaware Memorial Bridge (free inbound to NJ), up I-295 (if so cheap and you want to sightsee thru the I-296/Rt 42/ ATL City cloverleaf under reconstruction to save on the tolls of taking the NJ Turnpike all the way up to NYC. I would pay the TOLL on the turnpike - and even fill up with gas before you get out on NJ on the turnpike (less gas tax in NJ).

My ex-bf used to have me drive HIS AUDI A-6 from Southern NJ to JFK with him in it. His buddy from Chicago was dumbstruck --- the BF simply stated , She drives this area FAR better than I. His buddy was not happy to see very narrow highways where everyone is doing 80+ MPH with potholes and extremely short on & off ramps. 

And did I mention the tractor trailers & heavy truck traffic? 

I take the Amtrak train into NYC.


----------



## hjtug

silverfox82 said:


> if there is a "free" route it will cost you in time.



Yes, and in gasoline.

You can avoid tunnel and bridge tolls near Baltimore by taking the western part of the Beltway (I-695) around the city.  

On I-95 there is a toll, northbound only, in Maryland just north of the Susquehanna River and one just over the Delaware line.  The latter one annoys me because the distance is so short from the line to the Delaware Bridge and they charge it in both directions.  When my wife will let me, I avoid it by taking a route from the last exit in Maryland to the first entrance in Delaware.  That works in both directions.

It was already mentioned that you can avoid those two tolls by taking 
Rt. 301.  The toll on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge is eastbound only, I believe.

You could take US 40 from north of Baltimore to the Delaware Bridge but you still would pay a toll northbound to cross the Susquehanna River.

US 1 goes from Baltimore to Philly without tolls to be best of my knowledge.

All of the Delaware River Bridges to somewhere north of Philly charge tolls when entering PA so you might as well use the Delaware Memorial Bridge.

When in Jersey we always use I-295 to avoid the southern end of the NJ Turnpike.

I believe all of the Hudson crossings near New York City charge tolls into NY only.  The tolls for the GW Bridge and the tunnels seem to be $13.00 cash around the clock but with savings with EZ-Pass and off-peak travel.


----------



## ira g

To minimize tolls and avoid DC, Baltimore, NJ Tpke, GW bridge, I would go as follows. From DC take I-270 to Frederick MD then take I-15 North to I- 81N to I-78 East to I-287N to I-87S over the Tappan Zee Bridge (Toll Bridge about $5.00. Then take I-287 east to I-95 North to Rhode Island. A little longer in miles but much easier on the car, body and pocketbook. Good luck.


----------



## SMHarman

Bear mountain can get you from Nj to NY for less and a huge detour. 
A registered ezpass with the PNYNJ hov feature and 3 in the car gets you across for $3

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Marty

*Maryland - Delaware - New Jersey - New York - CT - RI*

_
North Bound_

Maryland 

Crossed Francis Scott Key Bridge I-695 - Toll
North on I-95 JFK - Toll
To Delaware Line - Toll Plaza - Toll
Delaware Memorial Bridge - No Toll North Bound

North on New Jersey Turnpike to Exit 11 

NJTP Toll Plaza - GSP Exit 
Easy off and Easy on  
Garden State Parkway
Two Tolls 

GSP - Stop for Gas - Continue North/East
GSP 287/87 the Tappen Zee Bridge Toll

Exit 30 - North Route 15 Merritt Parkway 
The Merritt Parkway is a beautiful road with lots of 
Bridges and Huge Old Trees .. Very enjoyable drive

Conn Welcome Center (Five Hours Drive from Md)

Continued up The Merritt Parkway CT Rt 15
Stay away from I-95 if possible 

Stay on the MP a little farther 
Take Rt 34 over to I-95 or continue on the
MP and up across CT (66-16-2-395 to 138)

Cross Rhode Island State Line  I-95
stop at McDonalds for a break/snack.

East on RI 138 to Jamestown Island RI
Cross the Pell Bridge Toll into Newport.

Maryland To New Port Rhode Island  
Just Over 400 (Four Hundred) Miles.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Hi Joyce - Enjoy your trip to Newport - Marty*

*
Newport Mansion Tours *

We purchased a Household Membership  
fully tax-decuctible, unlimited admission 
to regular tours at all of the Preservation 
Society of Newport County properties

www.newportmansions.org


----------



## tschwa2

My husband is the type who likes to avoid tolls.  On a 5 plus hour trip with him, I am usually willing to go 45min-1 hr out of the way but that is about it.  When he goes solo He is usually up for a 2-3 hour detour.  When he goes from MD to long island he usually takes 81.  It usually takes about $10 extra in gas and about an extra 1.5 hours but saves $40 in tolls.

He thinks it would add about an extra 2 hours on your trip.  Usually direction websites have the option to "avoid tolls"


----------



## theo

Jwerking said:


> Driving from DC to RI - the most direct route is I-95 which includes tolls for Delaware Mem Bridge and NJ Turnpike and probably others.   Does anyone know about what the tolls would be for driving this route?
> 
> If I want to avoid the tolls, can someone suggest a good routing?



My EZ Pass bill from March, 2014 indicates my passenger vehicle highway tolls from Lorton, Virginia (just outside D.C.) to I-95 / 128 in Weston, MA totaled exactly *$31.25*. 
To Rhode Island would be little or no more than that figure and maybe a bit less. That route involved I-95 N, through MD, over the Delaware Memorial Bridge, NJ Turnpike, Tappan Zee Bridge, Garden State Parkway (staying completely away from NYC and / or the George Washington Bridge), then 287 to 684 to I-84  through CT to the MA Turnpike (I-90 East). My few dollars more in tolls from Weston, MA @ I-90 / I-95 juncture and north from there to Maine via I-95 would not be incurred in a route to RI.

IMnsHO, it would be a fool's errand to take secondary roads through that very densely populated part of the NE Corridor and have to drive many extra miles and extra hours to avoid about $30 in tolls, wasting time and using and paying for more gasoline in the process. I don't really regard that choice as any flavor of "savings". YMMV.


----------



## Jwerking

ira g said:


> To minimize tolls and avoid DC, Baltimore, NJ Tpke, GW bridge, I would go as follows. From DC take I-270 to Frederick MD then take I-15 North to I- 81N to I-78 East to I-287N to I-87S over the Tappan Zee Bridge (Toll Bridge about $5.00. Then take I-287 east to I-95 North to Rhode Island. A little longer in miles but much easier on the car, body and pocketbook. Good luck.



Thanks, IRA, I think this routing might work - I just needed someone to map it out for me.  Googlemap estimates it will take about 1.5 hrs extra for this route - so as others state, I need to factor in the extra costs of gas for the extra miles at almost $4 per gallon.  

If I opt for the tolls, which I may, will use of EZPass provide a discount on the tolls?


----------



## theo

Jwerking said:


> If I opt for the tolls, which I may, will use of EZPass provide a discount on the tolls?



I gave you a precise EZPass figure above already. I don't know if it reflects any "discount", but it's exactly what it actually costs, taken right from my EZPass statement.

What's that squeaking noise I keep hearing, anyhow?


----------



## Miss Marty

*The Governor Malcolm Wilson Tappan Zee Bridge*

_
The Tappan Zee, _

the longest bridge in New York, opened December 15, 1955 and was designed to last 50 years. Now work has begun on a bridge to replace it, one that will also be the widest in the world by some measures.  

The Tappan Zee Bridge, is a cantilever bridge in the state of New York, crossing the Hudson River at one of its widest points; the Tappan Zee is named for an American Indian tribe from the area called "Tappan"; and zee being the Dutch word for "sea". 

The total length of the bridge and approaches is 16,013 feet. The cantilever span is 1,212 feet providing a maximum clearance of 138 feet over the water.

Passenger car pays a toll of $5.00 cash, or $4.75 via E-ZPass.


----------



## hjtug

Jwerking said:


> If I opt for the tolls, which I may, will use of EZPass provide a discount on the tolls?



I believe there are no EZPass discounts in VA, MD, and DE.  There seems to be senior and off-peak discounts in NJ but only for NJ EZPass holders.  The Hudson River crossings seem to have regular and off-peak EZPass discounts.


----------



## deemarket

*Tappan Zee History*



Miss Marty said:


> _
> The Tappan Zee, _
> 
> the longest bridge in New York, opened December 15, 1955 and was designed to last 50 years. Now work has begun on a bridge to replace it, one that will also be the widest in the world by some measures.
> 
> The Tappan Zee Bridge, is a cantilever bridge in the state of New York, crossing the Hudson River at one of its widest points; the Tappan Zee is named for an American Indian tribe from the area called "Tappan"; and zee being the Dutch word for "sea".
> 
> The total length of the bridge and approaches is 16,013 feet. The cantilever span is 1,212 feet providing a maximum clearance of 138 feet over the water.
> 
> Passenger car pays a toll of $5.00 cash, or $4.75 via E-ZPass.



Thanks for the history lesson,, etc on the Tappan Zee bridge.  I also wonder why something is named what it is i.e. the name of schools, colleges, cars, etc and of course this bridge.  Thanks


----------

